# App gratuite 1 jour : problème



## iTariq (8 Septembre 2011)

Salut à tous 
Bon hier j'ai profité de l'action mtrip qui met les guides des voyages gratuits 1 jour pour télécharger Madrid et Londres. Mais j'ai eu un problème avec la connexion wifi et le téléchargement s'est arrêté : vu que j'ai touché "télécharger" hier quand les 2 apps étaient gratuites, si je continue les téléchargements ne devraient pas m'être facturés; mais j'ai un doute. Je n'ai pas envie de payer ces guides. Qqun pour m'aider ???


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Septembre 2011)

Dans itunes, tu cliques sur "store > recherche des téléchargements disponibles" et tu devrais les retrouver et donc les télécharger sans payer.


----------



## iTariq (30 Septembre 2011)

@pepeye66 : merci pour ton aide  effectivement ça c'est passé comme cela. On en apprend tous les jours


----------

